# Blah11 & Romans homebirth story :)



## Blah11

Writing this up when it's still fresh in my memory! (and it's quite long!)

So, baby was due on 25th of November which came and went and on Thursday 1st at 40+6 I had a sweep. Didn't have many signs of anything happening on the Friday except plug loss and was woken on Saturday morning at 4am with contractions every few minutes and lasting 40 seconds. Anyway by about 10am, they had tailed off and were very irregular and not hurting very much. Went to bed that night at about 12am.

On Sunday 4th December I woke up at 1.20am with regular contractions again. They were coming every 3-4 minutes and lasting 40 seconds so I came downstairs to let OH sleep and rode them up. Made a post on here at 2ish saying I was still contracting and felt sick then at 5.25 I made another post saying i couldnt lie or sit down with the pain but they were still irregular. Now, I have no idea wtf I was talking about at that point cos they were 1min30secs apart and lasting 40 seconds by then LOL

Shortly after I woke OH up and told him to phone my mum and the hospital to ring the MW on call to come over. My mum arrived at 6.30am, MW at about 7am. After that everything went very fast. 

Amelie woke up at 7.30am so OH saw to her and gave her breakfast and put cartoons on for her in our bedroom.

I was sick a few times in the toilet (and at that point had my bloody show) but just breathing through contractions until I asked my mum and OH to fill the pool and MW to check me just before I went in. I reckoned I was about 5cm but no, I was 8cm and my waters had mysteriously gone LOL I remember looking out the window and seeing it was snowing :cloud9:
:shock: I jumped in the pool and immediately felt pressure at the height of contractions and after only 20 minutes or so, I felt the urge to push and wanted out of the water. The MW had made a 'nest' for me with towels and inco pads on the floor and covered my couch with a shower curtain and had phoned the 2nd MW. She lives in livingston (about 40 minutes away), so the MW on call phoned someone else who lived about 5 minutes away.

I got down on my knees with my arms on the couch and tried not to push but I felt the familiar feeling of bearing down spontaneously. Luckily the 2nd MW turned up as I was pushing and his head was out before her gloves were on. They told me to feel his head and I did. I was shocked that they were telling me to do little pushes and pant already! One last push and my baby was born :cloud9: 

I put my arms between my legs and caught my baby with the help of the MW and brought him upto my chest. He was a little bit shocked from being born so quickly and his eyes were open but I rubbed him with a towel and he cried. We sat and had skin to skin for ages and he BF almost straight away whilst we waited for my placenta to come away. It took nearly an hour and the contractions were awful! Then my mum cut his cord :) It was really long and skinny and the placenta was calcified and a bit raggy but otherwise well.

We got him weighed and he is 7lb15! Big compared to his big sister but he still looks tiny. He is 51cm long. After that I got checked for tears as he was born with a nuchal hand but I only had a small graze.


I'm so in love with our new family. Amelie is a great big sister already! I'm so proud of myself for achieving my homebirth and for doing it completely pain relief free. It was amazing to have control over everything and be able to speak clearly inbetween contractions if I wanted to. I recommend both home birth and drug free births to anyone who will listen.

Little man has a tiny bruise on the bridge of his nose cos he came out so fast and his skin is very dry since he was so overdue but other than that he's doing fab. Feeding like an absolute champ and sleeping soundly in his pram :)


So my little Roman, born on Sunday 4th of December at 8.48am weighing 7lb15oz and 51cm long :cloud9:

(Amelie was oddly also born on a Sunday 4th and her birthday is exactly 1 month after Romans!)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0296.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0299.jpg


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

CONGRATULATIONS!

What a gorgeous name (was on my list with Matthew!) and I am so pleased for you and your family xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats a fantastic story Blah, brought tears to my eyes and made me feel even more ready to meet my little boy. Hoping to also have a drug free birth like with ds1 :)


----------



## Tacey

Congratulations! What a wonderful birth story. Enjoy snuggling up as a new family!


----------



## Sarah24

Lovely story, had tears too lol. Glad you had the home birth that you wanted!! Congrats : D xx


----------



## Harveysmum369

such a gorgeous little man!!congratulations!!xx


----------



## cherryglitter

omg :cloud9: how amazing was your birth!
he's gorgeous, he doesn't look like he was only born today! beautiful. 

hope you're feeling as well as you can and your little family are all happy xxx


----------



## aley28

Congratulations blah! Sounds like a perfect birth! :cloud9:

He's so handsome!! I want my little boy now too!! :)


----------



## happygal

Huge congratulations hun. Your little man is beautiful x


----------



## sam2eb

Congratulations!


----------



## Ginaerhol

congratulations great story xx


----------



## Saphira

What a positive birth story! Exactly the motivation I need now that I can get through a pain relief free birth! :) I'm so happy it went smoothly and baby Roman's doing so well. Congratulations again! He's such a cutie! :flower:


----------



## MrsN

Well done you! Absolutely love his name too! xx


----------



## indy and lara

Aaw Blah, congratulations. Lovely news and a really gorgeous name. I am so pleased you got the birth you wanted,

Now, this is a bit spooky but I was driving my Dad to the airport today at 8.30am. Halfway down the Bypass, as the snow got heavier, I thought of you and how lovely it would be for you to have your baby today in the snow! I was probably on my way back passed your turning when he was born!!


----------



## mrsraggle

Massive congratulations!! Beautiful birth and a fabulous name x


----------



## v2007

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww :cloud9:

He is gorgeous, congratulations. 

V xxx


----------



## PinkEmily

Congratulations Blahh! Sounds like a perfect birth :) He's sooo cute. I am not broody at all honest... :haha:


----------



## baboo

Congratulations! he is gorgeous, what a lovely birth story!x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations, what a lovely birth story and a lovely name. :flower:


----------



## KiansMummy

Congratulations what a gorgeous name. Well dOne for achieving your home birth baby Roman is absolutely gorgeous and I bet Amelie is a great big sister xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Wow your birth sounds amazing. Random I know, but imagine your neighbours faces next time you leave the house pushing a pram with a baby that's mysteriously appeared overnight haha! Massive congrats, he's beautiful!


----------



## jess181989

Yayyyy!! Gah, see what a miss when I go away for a few days!!! hehe. Im glad it finally happened, the labour queue is going down now... x


----------



## ljo1984

Yay congratulations again. He's gorgeous and I love your story. You did fantastic. Xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations, hes gorgeous x


----------



## baby D

Perfect, blah -- completely perfect! Hugs to you all and a big on for the brand new big sister! x


----------



## AimeeM

Aww he is stunning, sounds like the perfect birth. Congrats :D


----------



## Maman

hes very beautiful, congratulations xxx


----------



## xsadiex

Great story sounds brill, making me excited for my homebirth! x


----------



## modo

Beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## chobette

Aw such a lovey birth, he is gorgeous. Congrats and well done!!!! xx


----------



## Laura2919

Congratulations Blah!! :) 

Welcome to the world baby Roman. :) bet big sister is loving him


----------



## booflebump

Beautiful! Congratulations my lovely :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## booflebump

I think I can see Amelie in him....he's so cute x


----------



## mum2b2009

hes so lovely well done to you all ! congrats


----------



## DXBBaby

Wow such an inspirational birth ! Congrats to you and the whole family he is beautiful.


----------



## LoraLoo

At last! Massive congratulations he is beautiful, well done! xxxx


----------



## shortie1990

Congratulations! Absolutely gorgeous! Hope you're feeling well! Well done you! Xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Omg your superwoman! How anyone can give birth with no pain relief I do not know, well done you! :hugs: roman is gorgeous! I really hope I have a delivery as quick lol x


----------



## princess_bump

Oh my goodness sweetheart, I was wondering how you were getting on after seeing your last post this morning!
Well done you!! Huge congratulations sweetie, he's bloody gorgeous :cloud9: xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats!! :) :) He is gorgeous!


----------



## jenny_wren

awwwwww he's gorgeous!!! :cloud9:

congrats on your home birth, sounds like a 
lovely birth aswell :happydance:​


----------



## lesleyann

Congrats hun! Lovely name and his beautiful! X


----------



## chuck

I told you it would be long when i gave you a poke with the labour baton!

It sounds wonderful after your little false start!

So jealous!


----------



## marie1112

Congratulations again Blah!! Thank you for posting your birth story, it was very inspiring and I've never considered a non-medicated OR home birth. I also love the name you picked out for him. Excited for you that the waiting is FINALLY over! :hugs:


----------



## dizzyisacow

congrats hun! i cried when i saw his pics, hes absolutely georgeous and i love his name alot! you did so well. im so happy for you all!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

he is gorgeous congrats!! xxxx


----------



## Sini

A bit freaky as my LO was 7lb15, 51cm long and born 8:45am.. Quite similar to yours! 

So happy for you hun! Great story!


----------



## MummyMEE

So happy for you sweetie!! Sounds like you had an amazing birth, enjoy your lil one!! xx


----------



## danniemum2be

congratulations lovely, he is gorgeous! xxx


----------



## Pink1981

:cloud9: Fab birthday story, beautiful baby boy, lush name! Well done blah x


----------



## Kel127

Congrats!! He is gorgeous!


----------



## jellybeansmum

hes gorgeous!! and a wonderful birth story!!! well done!!xx


----------



## emilyjade

huge congratulations blah! Amazing birth too! x


----------



## emilyjade

also well done chick x


----------



## apaton

Awww congratulations :cloud9: x


----------



## Lief

Congrats Blah, sounds like such a nice birth. I'm glad it worked out and you had the birth you wanted. He's such a cutie.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Congratulations! So happy for you that everything went so well, Roman is gorgeous (love the name too!) xx


----------



## TennisGal

He is just lovely, Blah. Congratulations to all of you xx


----------



## DanielleM

Huge congratulations Blah loving the name too!! Can't believe you never went with Wagner!!!


----------



## teal

Congratulations on your gorgeous baby boy xx


----------



## Green Glitter

Congrats! He's incredible and I'm so happy for you! What a great birth. :hugs:


----------



## summer rain

Congratulations! When I had second youngest at home the main midwife on call lived 40 minutes away and the other just 5 minutes away (though she had to go on a detour to the health centre where they had their stash of equipment); they both got stuck in traffic and arrived over an hour later, just 5 minutes before he was born. They forgot the gas and air mouthpiece attachment thing so I inadvertently had him without gas and air or anything; it was a nice experience but a bit too intense to me; I need my gas and air I'm afraid! xx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congratulations, he's perfect!


----------



## Miss Duke

Huge congrats xx


----------



## xemmax

Congratulations hun! What an amazing birth. You did brilliantly and Roman is absolutely beautiful. Enjoy your new family xx


----------



## vix1989

aww mandy hes gorgeous congrats!!


----------



## Siyren

massive congrats hun, he's sooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## Pocketmonster

Amazing...inspiring story. I was talking about pain relief with family tonight and they were surprised that I don't want any...

Reading your story makes me more determined to keep it as natural as I possibly can x x x


----------



## KittyVentura

Congrats love. Wagner Roman is just beautiful xxx


----------



## lynnikins

wow how green with envy am i right now, congrats hunni you did so well


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Congratulations hun! It sounds like a dream birth, brought tears to my eyes. He is so cute xxx


----------



## huggybear

wow what a fab home birth story, congratulations to you all. x


----------



## amerikiwi

Congratulations!!! Beautiful little boy and great birth story. :thumbup:


----------



## FiNZ

Wow, what an awesome birth experience!! Huge congratulations and well done to you!! He's beautiful and I love his name! xxx


----------



## Sovereign

huge congrats hun, he is gorgeous x


----------



## isil

aww just look at him! massive congratulations xxx


----------



## Poppy7

Congratulations!!! What an amazing labour. Well done you.xx


----------



## loz

congratulations he's gorgeous xx


----------



## CountingDown

Congrats, he is gorgeous!!


----------



## rosie272

Congratulations :) He is gorgeous, and a beautiful name too :flow:


----------



## mumandco

Congratulations blah,what an amazing birth story x x


----------



## XKatX

Beautiful birth story Blah - well done. And massive congratulations to you and your family x x x


----------



## freckleonear

Congratulations, what a wonderful birth story!


----------



## whirlwind

What an inspiring story - you give me confidence for a natural drug-free birth, thanks so much for that. Congratulations on your new baby boy!


----------



## Pingu

Congratulations Blah, he is gorgeous x


----------



## rwhite

Aww wow congratulations, loved reading your birth story...sounds like the most amazing experience and Roman is beautiful. Well done :cloud9:


----------



## MissQuintessa

Congrats hun wow made me cry lol what a perfect birth


----------



## ValentinesGal

Congratulations! He is adorable...so glad everything went so well for you. What a wonderful experience you got to have! :)


----------



## TattiesMum

Oh Blah!! :happydance::happydance:

What a fantastic birth story and a gorgeous little man :cloud9: HUUUUGE congratulations to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy

Yay! A massive congratulations on the birth of baby Roman, he is gorgeous. The birth sounds perfect as well, well done.

xxx


----------



## Jchihuahua

What an amazing birth story! He is gorgeous hun :hugs:.


----------



## flippityflop

Congratulations and well done! Great name!


----------



## 5-a-side

Well done Blah. We've all be awaiting Roman's arrival (love the name!!) 
Congratulations x


----------



## sarah0108

Congratulations!!


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations, and well done for achieving your wonderful HB. xx


----------



## cantwaitforu

Congrats on an incredible delivery and on your healthy and gorgeous boy! So happy for you and your family! 

All the best :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay!! Congratulations!!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations! You did amazingly well and your boy is gorgeous; beautiful little hands. He's perfect :cloud9: xx


----------



## Ol1vertwist

Congratulations, I am so jealous of your labour. Enjoy your little one.


----------



## RedRose

Well done Mama, he is beautiful and you did so well :hugs:


----------



## Rhiannon

he looks perfect - big congratulations xx


----------



## tiffffx

Congratulations!


----------



## amie-leigh

congrats blah 
Roman is gorgeous


----------



## Reedy

What a lovely birth story x He's gorgeous Mandy x Well done sweety x


----------



## kcbmama

congrats again hunni, he is gorge!!! x


----------



## embojet

Congratulations, he is gorgeous x


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations and well done :hugs: He's lovely :flower:


----------



## princess_vix

Congrats Hun!!!

He's gorgeous glad you achieved the homebirth :D xx


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Congratulations and Well done! He is just as beautiful as his big sister!

Love the name too :)xx


----------



## OmarsMum

Aw, congrats Hun xx


----------



## staceyg

congrats! :D


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations, what a lovely birth story :cloud9: 
Hes gorgeous and I LOVE his name, top of my list if Daisy had been a boy!


----------



## katy1310

Huge congratulations!!! Roman is absolutely gorgeous. 

Aw you're going to have the best ever Christmas with your beautiful little family :cloud9:

Well done on your home birth - and no pain relief!

xxxxxx


----------



## Raggydoll

Congratulations on the birth of Roman, such a gorgeous name. Well done on your home birth too. It Lovely to read such a lovely positive birth experience. Xx


----------



## dani_tinks

Gorgeous name, so pleased you got a home birth. Congratulations hun he's beautiful xx


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations hun, Roman is beautiful. Your birth sounds perfect


----------



## nessajane

Massive congrats hun!! xx


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats, hes lovely!! xx


----------



## hellywelly

Thank you so much for sharing your story - and huge congratulations - your LO is a stunner xxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats :)X lovely x


----------



## Laura2919

How is Amelie? Is she loving her new little bro?


----------



## Lauren25

Aww congratulations, he is gorgeous!!
and what a gorgeous name!!


----------



## embo216

Aww huge congratulations! Roman is gorgeous <3 He was also born on Jacks Birthday :D


----------



## Jade_Kitten

congrats :)


----------



## NuKe

what a beautiful story! i hope my homebirth goes as smoothly as yours blah! roman is gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## Samemka

Huge congratulations xxxx


----------



## tu123

So awesome to hear a great homebirth story!

Well done you and congratulations:happydance:


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations and Welldone for going 100% natural! x


----------



## mommyof3co

Congrats!!!!!! He is adorable and I love his name!


----------



## storm4mozza

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Congratulations :) Love the name btw!!


----------



## 21p1eco

well done and congratulations!


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------

